# Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?



## SonnyBlack7 (26. April 2014)

*Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Hallo Be Quiet  Support und Co.

Also idR werden (neben Seasonic) hier von euch alle aktuellen Netzteile empfohlen: Vom Pure Power(l8),zum System Power(S7),zum Straight Power(E9) bis hin zum Dark Power Pro(P10),weil die Netzteile einfach erste Sahne sind.
Pure Power= Für Office-Mittelklasse Pcs
System Power= Für Office-Mittelklasse Pcs aber mit besserer Effizienz etc.
Straight Power= Für Gamer Pcs  mit einer Single GPU
Dark Power= Für Gamer Pcs mit mehreren GPUs(beim 550er ggf. eine GPU) 

Jetzt habe ich hier oft gesehen dass hier die "Power Zone" Reihe nicht empfohlen wird bzw davon * abgeraten wird *. Diese Netzteile haben vielleicht nicht in Amerika,aber hier euren Ruf definitiv schlimmer gemacht.Warum? Schauen wir es uns näher an(da mein IPhone in der Reperatur ist gibt es leider keine Bilder,soll aber auch kein Review sein)
be quiet! Power Zone 650W ATX 2.4 (BN210) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Was fällt auf? Ein Vollmodulares Netzteil,naja eigentlich unnötig aber das sehe ich nicht als Nachteil. Dann noch die 80+ Bronze Zertifizierung ,für 90€ kriegt man Bronze..ernsthaft? Für 60€(!) kriegt man schon das Straight Power ,jetzt denken sich einige "Aber das Powerzone macht 250 Watt mehr mit". Da währen wir also am nächsten Punkt.
Eins vorab: Es bietet DctoDc,der einzige Vorteil des Netzteils.

Das Netzteil ist,wie mich gewundert hat,auf eine einzige 12V Schiene ausgelegt,also Single Rail,was Vor und Nachteile sind erfahrt ihr bei unserem Guru:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ulti-rail-ist-das-vorteile-und-nachteile.html

Alle Schutzschaltungen sind zwar vorhanden,aber die greifen viel zu spät und für SLI ist das Netzteil ganz und gar nicht geeignet,wer SLI auf einer einzigen 12V Schiene betreiben will ,ist selber Schuld. Selbst für ein High End System(GTX 780 Ti/R9 290X + i7 4770k) ist das gefährlich. 

Kommen wir zum inneren Aufbau: Der ist eigentlich ganz i.O aber die Caps sind unterste Schublade,näheres kann ich persönlich auch nicht sagen da ich auch nicht der Experte für Netzteile bin,die Caps sprangen mir aber sofort ins Auge.

Jetzt zu eurem Namen "Be Quiet". Vom L8 - P10, DAS ist Be Quiet und nicht sowas. Bei höherer Belastung wurde mir das Netzteil definitv zu laut ,es übertönte meine Grafikkarte die bei 4 Sone lief definitiv,habe Werte von 6 Sone gehört ,dass könnte sogar stimmen.. Beim P10,da war ich absolut begeistert,0.1 Sone unter Volllast,beim PZ ist es dass 60(!!!!) Fache.

Ihr wolltet dass Powerzone zwischen E9 und P10 einordnen,aber ich behaupte mal dass es sogar schlechter als dass L8 ist. Die einzigen Vorteile ist DctoDc (was aber sowieso bei Single Rail Käse unnötig ist) und euer super Service,sonst *ist das Netzteil absoluter Schrott und ich bin enttäuscht von euch.*

Bevor ihr mich hier in Grund und Boden flamet ( Be Quiet Team),dann überlegt warum ich das geschrieben hab. Diese Kritik wird zwar niemals die Techniker von BQ etc erreicht da man auf Nutzer nicht hört aber ich habe hier mal versucht zu sagen warum ihr  lieber * kein * zweites Powerzone entwickeln solltet. Lieber auf das L8,S7,E9 ,P10 etc aufbauen. 

Hoffe das wird hier als anständige Kritik und nicht als Geflame gesehen 

Danke und ich freu mich schon auf das Statement 

(Das alles ist meine Meinung und die muss nicht jeder unterstützen)

MfG Sonny


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Ja. die Amis lieben Single Rail. 
Und BeQuiet will gerne am US Markt mit verdienen. 
Aber wieso muss das Netzteil dann auch in Deutschland angeboten werden? 
Wir wollen sowas nicht.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (27. April 2014)

Ich sehe es schon kommen :
"Wir haben uns mir Corsair zusammengesetzt und einen Zero RPM Fan Mode entwickelt !"

( umgangssprachlich : Semi passiver Lüfter )
Bitte nicht


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Bevor ihr mich hier in Grund und Boden flamet ( Be Quiet Team),dann überlegt warum ich das geschrieben hab. Diese Kritik wird zwar niemals die Techniker von BQ etc erreicht da man auf Nutzer nicht hört aber ich habe hier mal versucht zu sagen warum ihr  lieber * kein * zweites Powerzone entwickeln solltet. Lieber auf das L8,S7,E9 ,P10 etc aufbauen.
> 
> Hoffe das wird hier als anständige Kritik und nicht als Geflame gesehen


 
Hi Sonny,

Danke erst einmal für dein umfangreiches Feedback. Es wird sicherlich nicht als geflame gesehen, denn wir schätzen es sehr, wenn wir sich Kunden hinsetzen und uns ihre Meinungen präsentieren. Es stimmt in der Tat, dass wir mit dem PowerZone etwas neues probieren wollten. Die Märkte ändern sich ständig und wenn etwas vor einiger Zeit noch Sinn gemacht hat, dann muss es das nicht zwangsweise zu einem Zeitpunkt in der Zukunft so sein. Es kann also sein, dass manche Produkte zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt fehlplatziert aussehen. Wie es mit der PowerZone weitergeht werden wir zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt im Lebenszyklus der Serie intern erörtern. Dazu kann ich jetzt noch nichts sagen, da der Zeitpunkt noch nicht gekommen ist. Ich denke, man sollte aber nicht immer nur 80 PLUS als Basis zur Netzteilauswahl nehmen und manchmal lieber auf die Feature achten. Schau dir die Serien einmal an, und lass die jeweilige 80 PLUS Zertifizierung komplett außen vor. Du wirst einen Unterschied bemerken. Die Effizienz ist dann am Ende ein einfaches Zusatzfeature.

Wir werden uns aber in den nächsten 12 Monaten wieder auf unsere "Core"-Serien konzentrieren und ihr werdet hier einige Updates sehen. Ich persönlich finde es schwer E9 und P10 besser zu machen, aber ich denke wir haben einen Weg gefunden dies zu vollbringen. Mal schauen wie ihr dies seht, kommt Zeit kommt Rat. 



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Diese Kritik wird zwar niemals die Techniker von BQ etc erreicht da man auf Nutzer nicht hört


Ganz im Gegenteil. 

Chris


----------



## ebastler (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Das Einzige, was mir am E9 spontan einfallen würde, wäre, das auch noch auf DC-DC Technik umzustellen.
Würde halt besser regulierte 3,3/5V Leitungen bringen.
Wobei die bei den kleineren E9 (die man für Single GPU halt braucht) auch so gut passen.
Und ein E9 mit DC-DC würde der P10 Serie sehr gefährlich werden, weil dann auch die großen E9 für Multi GPU richtig interessant würden...


----------



## XyZaaH (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es schwer E9 und P10 besser zu machen, aber ich denke wir haben einen Weg gefunden dies zu vollbringen. Mal schauen wie ihr dies seht, kommt Zeit kommt Rat.
> Chris


 Wenn das E10 mit DCtoDC kommt, und vollmodular ist (Sleeven) 
dann hättet ihr ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal, der erste Netzteilhersteller, der Multirail Netzteile mit guter Technik anbietet die vollmodular und leise sind.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es schwer E9 und P10 besser zu machen, aber ich denke wir haben einen Weg gefunden dies zu vollbringen. Mal schauen wie ihr dies seht, kommt Zeit kommt Rat.


E9 besser machen:
E8 Design ausgraben und das auf Gold prügeln. Und wählt die Lüfter nicht nach dem Bullshit-Barometer sondern so, wie es vom Layout auch am meisten Sinn macht. Dass ein 135mm Lüfter im E9 sinnvoll ist, bezweifle ich aber, aufgrund des Layouts...
P10 besser machen: 550-750W ist halbwegs OK, bei den 850-open end könnte man wieder auf 6 Rails gehen, auch das ATX Kabel abnehmbar machen (jaja, ich weiß, bullshit, aber is halt so), einheitliche Anschlüsse für CPU und PCIe... 
Antec zeigt da gerade, wie man sowas lösen könnte...
Und natürlich auch CM von den Straight Power und Dark Power weiter angleichen...
Auf jeden Fall solltet ihr weiter versuchen gescheite Kühler zu verwenden, die auch Kontakt mit der zu kühlenden Fläche haben (gibt da einige Layouts mit SMD Bauteilen, aufm PCB, die nicht gut zu kühlen sind)...

hier siehst 'nen paar Bilder zu der Lüftergröße...



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Diese Kritik wird zwar niemals die Techniker von BQ etc erreicht da man auf Nutzer nicht hört aber ich habe hier mal versucht zu sagen warum ihr  lieber * kein * zweites Powerzone entwickeln solltet. Lieber auf das L8,S7,E9 ,P10 etc aufbauen.


Wir sprechen hier nicht über Corsair, wo man statt 'vielen Dank für die Anmerkungen, werds mal weiterleiten' eine Wall of Text bekommt, die in feinstem Marketingsprech erklärt, warum man der/die/das beste ist...


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Hi Sonny,
> 
> Danke erst einmal für dein umfangreiches Feedback. Es wird sicherlich nicht als geflame gesehen, denn wir schätzen es sehr, wenn wir sich Kunden hinsetzen und uns ihre Meinungen präsentieren. Es stimmt in der Tat, dass wir mit dem PowerZone etwas neues probieren wollten. Die Märkte ändern sich ständig und wenn etwas vor einiger Zeit noch Sinn gemacht hat, dann muss es das nicht zwangsweise zu einem Zeitpunkt in der Zukunft so sein. Es kann also sein, dass manche Produkte zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt fehlplatziert aussehen. Wie es mit der PowerZone weitergeht werden wir zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt im Lebenszyklus der Serie intern erörtern. Dazu kann ich jetzt noch nichts sagen, da der Zeitpunkt noch nicht gekommen ist. Ich denke, man sollte aber nicht immer nur 80 PLUS als Basis zur Netzteilauswahl nehmen und manchmal lieber auf die Feature achten. Schau dir die Serien einmal an, und lass die jeweilige 80 PLUS Zertifizierung komplett außen vor. Du wirst einen Unterschied bemerken. Die Effizienz ist dann am Ende ein einfaches Zusatzfeature.
> 
> ...



Hi Chris!
Erstmal cool dass du die schlechten Sachen auch nicht noch versuchst gut zu reden,sowieso bei anderen Herstellern. Die Sache ist die: Einige(u.a Ich) hatten die Befürchtung dass man jetzt meint dass die Serien von L8-E9 totaler Crap sind und man aus Kostengründen nur noch Single Rail Netzteile baut. Oder einen semi modularen Lüfter einbaut den man Zero RPM Fan Mode heißt 
Die Optik des Powerzones ist mMn nach besser als das E9 aber schlechter auch dass vom P10,da würde der Preis passen wenn nicht die negativen Aspekte wären,denn beim Netzteile sollte man wirklich nicht auf die Optik schauen^^ GGF. kann man beim E10 schwarze Kabel verwenden wie bei Seasonic:
http://pcfoster.pl/public/images/recenzje/g-550/seasonic_28.jpg

Soviel zum optischen,zum technischen hat  Stefan ja was gesagt 




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> auch das ATX Kabel abnehmbar machen (jaja, ich weiß, bullshit, aber is halt so)



Was ist denn der Vorteil daran? Irgendwie finde ich es total unnötig wenn das ATX Kabel draußen ist,man braucht es doch sowieso,PCIE,Sata etc brauchen einige ja nicht..oder hab ich was überlesen?


----------



## ebastler (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Man kann es dann ohne Garantieverlust Sleeven


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> GGF. kann man beim E10 schwarze Kabel verwenden wie bei Seasonic:
> http://pcfoster.pl/public/images/recenzje/g-550/seasonic_28.jpg


Bah, geh weg mit dem Dreck. Sowas ist einfach mal richtiger Müll, Dreck, bah mir wird schlecht, wenn ich nur dran denken muss...

Warum? Weils einfach Steif isst wie hulle, lässt sich nur in eine Richtung biegen, einfach schrecklich. Bin am überlegen, ob ich die Kabel von meinem Cougar für mein Super Flower anpasse, so sehr nervt das. Einfach unvorstellbar, da so steif.
Wenn, dann sollens so machen wie Antec, das ist a) halbwegs ATX konform, b) schwarz, c) keine Drecks Flachband Mist Kabel...
Verstehe echt nicht, was man an diesem Zeugs so gut finden kann *schauder*.

Einfach schlimm und nervig, diese Kabel...


SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Vorteil daran? Irgendwie finde ich es total unnötig wenn das ATX Kabel draußen ist,man braucht es doch sowieso,PCIE,Sata etc brauchen einige ja nicht..oder hab ich was überlesen?


Es ist in der (Preis) KLasse halt üblich, leider. ISt zwar völliger Unsinn, da man 26-28pins braucht...
Ist halt ein Punkt, um die Geräte besser von den Straight Power differenzieren zu können.

Siehe auch Seasonic X-Serie zur G-Serie. Das eine ist voll modular, das andere teilmodular mit 2 festen Kabeln (ATX + CPU)


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bah, geh weg mit dem Dreck. Sowas ist einfach mal richtiger Müll, Dreck, bah mir wird schlecht, wenn ich nur dran denken muss...
> 
> Warum? Weils einfach Steif isst wie hulle, lässt sich nur in eine Richtung biegen, einfach schrecklich. Bin am überlegen, ob ich die Kabel von meinem Cougar für mein Super Flower anpasse, so sehr nervt das. Einfach unvorstellbar, da so steif.
> Wenn, dann sollens so machen wie Antec, das ist a) halbwegs ATX konform, b) schwarz, c) keine Drecks Flachband Mist Kabel...
> ...


 


Stefan ich meinte nicht dass die Flachbandkabel dranhängen sollen,die sollen einfach nicht mehr so kitschig bunt sein wie beim Straight Power:
http://www.technic3d.com/article/pics/1339/be_quiet__Straight_Power_E9_480W_Netzteil_180.jpg

Wie es richtig geht hat uns ja Seasonic( die Qualität scheint ja übel zu sein aber immerhin sind die Kabel schwarz,sie könnten ja die Qualität anpassen und halt schwarz verwenden) oder halt Be Quiet mit der Dark Power Pro Serie bewiesen:
http://pics.computerbase.de/4/1/8/1/7/4.jpg


Es mag vielleicht in der Preisklasse üblich sein aber ich frage mich was für Vorteile vollmodulare Netzteile mit sich bringen? Ist zwar ein Punkt um sich von E9 zu differenzieren aber mMn wird dass dann in einem höheren Preis resultieren,als teil oder gar non modulare Netzteile.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> und manchmal lieber auf die Feature achten.



Erzähl mir bitte jetzt nicht dass ihr Single Rail als "Feature" bezeichnet?
Und wieso ist das Power Zone so unfassbar laut unter Last?
Was ist mit dem "BeQuiet" Gedanken? Oder ist das auch ein "Feature"?



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Stefan ich meinte nicht dass die Flachbandkabel dranhängen sollen,die sollen einfach nicht mehr so kitschig bunt sein wie beim Straight Power:
> http://www.technic3d.com/article/pics/1339/be_quiet__Straight_Power_E9_480W_Netzteil_180.jpg


 
Das "Kitschig bunt" ist der ATX Standard. Die Kabel müssen farblich unterscheidbar sein. 
Beschwer dich bei den anderen Herstellern denn die bewegen sich außerhalb der ATX Spezifikationen und normaler Weise müsste man das verbieten.


----------



## Abductee (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das "Kitschig bunt" ist der ATX Standard. Die Kabel müssen farblich unterscheidbar sein.
> Beschwer dich bei den anderen Herstellern denn die bewegen sich  außerhalb der ATX Spezifikationen und normaler Weise müsste man das  verbieten.



Ist alternativ ein Aufdruck oder Beschriftung auf einen schwarzen Stecker nicht auch zulässig?


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ist alternativ ein Aufdruck oder Beschriftung auf einen schwarzen Stecker nicht auch zulässig?


 
Soweit ich weiß müssen die Kabel farblich unterscheidbar sein.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das "Kitschig bunt" ist der ATX Standard. Die Kabel müssen farblich unterscheidbar sein.
> Beschwer dich bei den anderen Herstellern denn die bewegen sich außerhalb der ATX Spezifikationen und normaler Weise müsste man das verbieten.


 
Kann man dass nicht wie Seasonic lösen? Die Kabel verpolungssicher machen sodass nur die Kabel in die einzelnen Buchsen können die da auch rein müssen? Das P10 verwendet ja auch keine bunten Steckerchen. Mich stört dass ja nur bei Modularen Netzteilen,z.B beim E9 480. Die Buchsen einfach schwarz gestalten und das Ende(also wo man die Kabel in die GPU etc steckt) bunt machen. Dann könnte man sich immernoch Verlängerungen holen um das zu kaschieren


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Kann man dass nicht wie Seasonic lösen? Die Kabel verpolungssicher machen sodass nur die Kabel in die einzelnen Buchsen können die da auch rein müssen?


 
Das versuch mal den Leuten zu erklären die sich ein neues Netzteil kaufen und dann meinen dass sie die Kabel vom alten weiter nutzen können weil die ja passen.
Und sich dann wundern wieso die Hardware gegrillt wird.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Stefan ich meinte nicht dass die Flachbandkabel dranhängen sollen,die sollen einfach nicht mehr so kitschig bunt sein wie beim Straight Power:
> http://www.technic3d.com/article/pics/1339/be_quiet__Straight_Power_E9_480W_Netzteil_180.jpg


Ja, ich kenne es.
Die 'Legobausteine', die mit dem P7 eingeführt wurden und in die E7-CM und auch L8-CM Serie übernommen werden, mögen vielleicht nicht so super toll ausschauen, haben aber auch 'nen gewaltigen Vorteil:
Jede farblich Markierte Buchse hängt an einer +12V Leitung, dadurch, dass sie andere Farben haben, kann man jedem Bauern klar machen, welcher Stecker wo hin zu stecken ist, ohne irgendwelche kryptischen Begriffe.

Das Aussehen ist dabei stark Ansichtssache. Ich finde es nicht soo schlecht...



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Wie es richtig geht hat uns ja Seasonic( die Qualität scheint ja übel zu sein aber immerhin sind die Kabel schwarz,sie könnten ja die Qualität anpassen und halt schwarz verwenden) oder halt Be Quiet mit der Dark Power Pro Serie bewiesen:
> http://pics.computerbase.de/4/1/8/1/7/4.jpg


Klar geht es. Aber die Dark Power Pro Reihe richtet sich halt auch an einen anderen Kundenstamm, ist recht teuer und wird daher nicht so oft verkauft...



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Es mag vielleicht in der Preisklasse üblich sein aber ich frage mich was für Vorteile vollmodulare Netzteile mit sich bringen? Ist zwar ein Punkt um sich von E9 zu differenzieren aber mMn wird dass dann in einem höheren Preis resultieren,als teil oder gar non modulare Netzteile.


Vorteile? Gar keiner, solange die Anschlüsse am Netzteil nicht standardisiert sind....



Threshold schrieb:


> Das versuch mal den Leuten zu erklären die sich ein neues Netzteil kaufen und dann meinen dass sie die Kabel vom alten weiter nutzen können weil die ja passen.
> Und sich dann wundern wieso die Hardware gegrillt wird.


Frag mal die Leute im Service von be quiet, wie oft sie mit solch einem Quatsch belästigt werden. Haben wir ja auch hin und wieder im Forum gehabt. Momentan eher weniger, weil P7 schon sehr lange her ist...

Dennoch:
Bei den Dark Power Pro Geräten liegt ein schöner Din A5 Zettel in roter Farbe, mit weißer Schrift bei, der in 6 oder 8 Sprachen erklärt, nur die beiliegenden Kabel zu verwenden - interessiert hats trotzdem kaum jemanden...
Siehe die ganzen Anfragen zu diesem Thema allein in diesem Forum...


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Frag mal die Leute im Service von be quiet, wie oft sie mit solch einem Quatsch belästigt werden. Haben wir ja auch hin und wieder im Forum gehabt. Momentan eher weniger, weil P7 schon sehr lange her ist...
> 
> Dennoch:
> Bei den Dark Power Pro Geräten liegt ein schöner Din A5 Zettel in roter Farbe, mit weißer Schrift bei, der in 6 oder 8 Sprachen erklärt, nur die beiliegenden Kabel zu verwenden - interessiert hats trotzdem kaum jemanden...
> Siehe die ganzen Anfragen zu diesem Thema allein in diesem Forum...


 
Das kenne ich vom PC Laden.
Da kommen die Leute dann rein und meckern über das Netzteil und sagen dass sie die Marke nie wieder kaufen.
Eine Einsicht dass sie selbst einen Fehler gemacht haben gibt es nicht.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Naja die bunten Kabel sind nicht besonders toll aber stören tun die nicht wenn das Netzteil qualitativ hochwertig ist.Wir reden ja über das E10,da könnten die sich bei von dem P10 bisschen abgucken und die bunten Kabel rausnehmen,kann man keine andre Alternativen finden?

Eben,das P10 ist relativ teuer aber da kriegt man halt das Gelbe vom Ei serviert.

Daher kann mMn auf Vollmodular verzichten,teilmodular reicht mMn aus,vorallem in der Mittelklasse (E9) Bei der P11(falls das erscheint ^^) könnte man sowas ja in Erwägung ziehen,aber für die E9 Reihe ist sowas unnötig. Natürlich könnte man sowas machen wenn der Preis dadurch nicht teurer wird. Denn ich würde lieber ein E10 480 Teilmodular für 70€ anstatt ein E10 480 Vollmodular für 90€ zu kaufen da man ATX und CPU Kabel sowieso braucht.

Das wichtigste ist aber: Hauptsache kein schlechter Lüfter wie beim Powerzone und bitte,bitte nicht auf Single Rail setzen,wir wollen sowas nicht


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Voll modular ist eben ein "feature" das alle haben wollen aber eigentlich sinnfrei ist.

Ich habe keine Ahnung wann und in welcher Form das E10 auf den Markt kommt. Da gilt es abwarten.


----------



## ebastler (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Vollmodular macht Sinn, wenn man Custom Sleeves will. Dann kann man die Kabel sleeven ohne Garantieverlust...

Sonst machts mMn keinen Sinn.


----------



## XyZaaH (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Vollmodular ist schon sinnvoll, ich würde zum Beispiel gerne die Kabel sleeven ohne meine Garantie zu verlieren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Das wichtigste ist aber: Hauptsache kein schlechter Lüfter wie beim Powerzone und bitte,bitte nicht auf Single Rail setzen,wir wollen sowas nicht


Der Lüfter ist wohl nicht soo schlecht, die Lüfterkurve ist wohl nicht soo toll. Bei den kleinen Kühlerchen und der Effizienz wohl nicht anders möglich.

Aber dennoch: Werfe bitte nicht eine aggro Lüfterkurve (wie beim G-550) mit einem schlechten/lauten Lüfter in einen Topf, die beiden Dinge haben nichts miteinander zu tun!

Beim Punkt Schweißgeräte kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Siehe auch Hardwareluxx Review vom Enermax Triathlor ECO 650W (schaltete 80A bei unter 10V auf +12V ab) und dem Maxbron 700W; dass selbst bei 100A und 6V auf der +12V Leitung nicht abschaltete...


----------



## Abductee (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Warum sollte man bei einem modularen Netzteil nicht die Garantie verlieren wenn man die Kabel sleeved?
Das bleibt doch trotzdem ein originaler Kabelbaum den man verändert.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der Lüfter ist wohl nicht soo schlecht, die Lüfterkurve ist wohl nicht soo toll. Bei den kleinen Kühlerchen und der Effizienz wohl nicht anders möglich.
> 
> Aber dennoch: Werfe bitte nicht eine aggro Lüfterkurve (wie beim G-550) mit einem schlechten/lauten Lüfter in einen Topf, die beiden Dinge haben nichts miteinander zu tun!


 

Ist mir schon klar aber der Lüfter macht den Lärm! Der Lüfter ist ,wie von BQ gewohnt, sehr wertig aufgebaut,ich meinte nicht dass die den Lüfter verkackt haben(auch wenns so rübergekommen ist),die sollten den Lüfter nur richtig einsetzen und nicht mit 2000 Rpm laufen lassen. Wie man sowas schaffen kann sieht man ja beim E9 und beim P10.
Ganz ehrlich: Das Powerzone ist glaube ich NUR für Amis gemacht worden,durch Zufall haben wir es jetzt auch hier in Deutschland. Denn wir stehen nicht auf extrem hohe Wattzahlen und Single Rail!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Warum sollte man bei einem modularen Netzteil nicht die Garantie verlieren wenn man die Kabel sleeved?
> Das bleibt doch trotzdem ein originaler Kabelbaum den man verändert.


 
Weil man die Garantie verliert wenn man das NT aufmacht, um die Kabel abzumachen zum sleeven. ansich der Sleeve stört ja nicht wirklich und denn kann man ja auch wieder abmachen. Aber Netzteil aufmachen geht nicht, da Aufkleber über der Schraube und dadurch Garantieverlust.


----------



## Monsjo (27. April 2014)

Die Kabel gehören doch auch zum Netzteil, oder nicht?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Ja, aber den Sleeve kann man zur Not auch wieder abmachen. Und wenn das Vollmodular ist brauch man zum Sleeven das NT nicht Öffnen und verliert nicht die Garantie.


----------



## Abductee (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Bei einem Garantiefall wird der Hersteller das Netzteil inklusive dem modularen Kabelbaum haben wollen und wenn die das Sleeve sehen wirds eine Streitfrage werden ob das Sleeve die Schuld hat oder nicht.
Der Hersteller kann dann argumentieren das die Pins nicht dafür vorgesehen sind zweimal verwendet zu werden.
Oder wenn man neue Pins verwendet, wer sagt das die Qualitativ dem Original entsprechen?

Der Kabelstrang gehört mit zum Netzteil, nur weil da kein Garantiesiegel oben klebt, bedeutet das nicht das man die Garantie nicht verliert.


----------



## keinnick (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Weil man die Garantie verliert wenn man das NT aufmacht, um die Kabel abzumachen zum sleeven. ansich der Sleeve stört ja nicht wirklich und denn kann man ja auch wieder abmachen. Aber Netzteil aufmachen geht nicht, da Aufkleber über der Schraube und dadurch Garantieverlust.



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Das Netzteil ist dafür vorgesehen mit dem beigelegten unveränderten Kabelbaum betrieben zu werden. Was wäre z. B. wenn Du die Isolierung beim sleeven beschädigst und sich das NT anschließend durch einen Kurzschluss einen Schaden einfängt?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Und wozu wollen dann alle ein Vollmodulares zum Sleeven ? Mir is das ja egal, aber dann bringt das doch auch nichts. Oder man darf sich seine Sleeve farbe beim P10 aussuchen  Wird dann ab werk so gemacht.


----------



## ebastler (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Man kann zum Beispiel einen zweiten Kabelstrang kaufen und den Sleeven...


----------



## Abductee (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Weil es viel einfacher zu sleeven ist.


----------



## Monsjo (27. April 2014)

Weil sie dann alle Kabel leicht sleeven können.


----------



## XyZaaH (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Wenn man es dann einschicken muss dann kauft man einfach einen zweiten Kabelsatz, dann passt es.


----------



## Monsjo (27. April 2014)

Wo man kann bitte die Originalkabel nachbestellen?

Am besten sollten wir im allgemeinen Netzteilthread weiterschreiben, hier wird es OT.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Voll modular ist eben ein "feature" das alle haben wollen aber eigentlich sinnfrei ist.
> 
> Ich habe keine Ahnung wann und in welcher Form das E10 auf den Markt kommt. Da gilt es abwarten.


Das ist das Einzige, was mich am P10 stört. Der feste ATX-Strang.


ebastler schrieb:


> Vollmodular macht Sinn, wenn man Custom Sleeves will. Dann kann man die Kabel sleeven ohne Garantieverlust...
> 
> Sonst machts mMn keinen Sinn.


 Ja das wäre top. Und wenn was sein sollte, wäre es ganz gut wenn man bei bequiet einen neuen Kabelsatz kaufen kann


----------



## _chiller_ (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Also Enermax bietet selbst für mein altes Modu 87+ noch Ersatzkabel an:
DIREKT Enermax Ersatzteil Kabel, Adapter, Connector kaufen bei www.enermax24.de

Hat BQT solch einen Shop nicht?


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Jungs sowas soll in den Sammelthread,hier geht es um das Powerzone und das zukünftige E10!


----------



## Atope31 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Bin der selben meinung,da muss was getan werden be quiet


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Bei einem Garantiefall wird der Hersteller das Netzteil inklusive dem modularen Kabelbaum haben wollen


 Nein, nur in Ausnahmefällen...

Sprich: in der Regel reicht es, wenn du das Netzteil ohne alles hin schickst.
NUR wenn der Support den Verdacht hat, dass der Kabelstrang Schuld sein kann, wird der eingefordert...
Oder wenn man befürchten muss, dass der alte Kabelstrang zu Fehlern an neuen Geräten führt...


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es in der Mittelklasse kein Netzteil dass ein gutes Gesamtpaket bietet außer dem E9 .
LC Power 500 LC9550= 
+Bessere Technik
+Sehr günstig
-Relativ lauter Lüfter im gegensatz zum BQ
-Mieser Support(u.a nur 3 Jahre)
-nur 2 12V Schienen
-Unbekannte Kondensatoren im Sekundärbereich

Seasonic G.550 PCGH
+Bessere Technik
+Lange Garantie
-Relativ lauter Lüfter im Gegensatz zum BQ
-nur 2 12 V Schienen

Ist natürlich nur meine Meinung


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> -Unbekannte Kondensatoren im Sekundärbereich


Es sind genau zwei. Einer für +3,3V Leitung. Und einer für +5V Leitung. Der Rest ist Teapo SC! 

Nur zwei JunFu Kondensatoren, die nicht unbekannt sind sondern Schrott, sind da. Dass ich das Netzteil nicht trotzdem verrissen hab, liegt schlicht daran, dass davor 2 ziemlich fette Polymerkondensatoren sind, die das schlimmste schon wegbügeln sollten...
Die Frage, die ich nicht beantworten kann:
Was passsiert, wenn man diese beiden Kondensatoren entfernt? Ist die Spannung dann immer noch im grünen Bereich oder nicht.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> -Relativ lauter Lüfter im gegensatz zum BQ


 
Laut ist es in dem Sinne jetzt nicht.
Nur weiß niemand wie leise es bleibt da ein einfacher Gleitlagerlüfter verbaut ist und nach meiner Erfahrung halten die nicht so wirklich lange.
Ich tippe daher dass beim LC Power eher der Lüfter die Grätsche machen wird als die "preisbewussten" Caps auf der Sekundärseite.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es sind genau zwei. Einer für +3,3V Leitung. Und einer für +5V Leitung. Der Rest ist Teapo SC!
> 
> Nur zwei JunFu Kondensatoren, die nicht unbekannt sind sondern Schrott, sind da. Dass ich das Netzteil nicht trotzdem verrissen hab, liegt schlicht daran, dass davor 2 ziemlich fette Polymerkondensatoren sind, die das schlimmste schon wegbügeln sollten...
> Die Frage, die ich nicht beantworten kann:
> Was passsiert, wenn man diese beiden Kondensatoren entfernt? Ist die Spannung dann immer noch im grünen Bereich oder nicht.


 
Die Fragen könntest du beantworten indem du die Caps einfach mal entfernst.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (28. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es sind genau zwei. Einer für +3,3V Leitung. Und einer für +5V Leitung. Der Rest ist Teapo SC!  Nur zwei JunFu Kondensatoren, die nicht unbekannt sind sondern Schrott, sind da. Dass ich das Netzteil nicht trotzdem verrissen hab, liegt schlicht daran, dass davor 2 ziemlich fette Polymerkondensatoren sind, die das schlimmste schon wegbügeln sollten... Die Frage, die ich nicht beantworten kann: Was passsiert, wenn man diese beiden Kondensatoren entfernt? Ist die Spannung dann immer noch im grünen Bereich oder nicht.





Warum probierst du dass nicht aus ? Vorraussgesetzt es schadet dir nicht oder ist riskant


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (28. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Erzähl mir bitte jetzt nicht dass ihr Single Rail als "Feature" bezeichnet?
> Und wieso ist das Power Zone so unfassbar laut unter Last?
> Was ist mit dem "BeQuiet" Gedanken? Oder ist das auch ein "Feature"?


Nein, das meinte ich nicht.
Es ist nicht laut sondern "lauter"  weil der Lüfter schneller dreht.  Das Netzteil ist für "Gamer" entwickelt worden, primär für den amerikanischen Markt.

Wie gesagt, das Netzteil war ein Ausreißer aus dem normalen Portfolio, mit dem wir die Wasser testen wollten.

Chris


----------



## Monsjo (28. April 2014)

Was die Amis ihren PCs antun ist mir ziemlich egal.  Nur Schade, dass es auch hier seine Fans hat.
Bald komm mein P10, ich freu mich sehr.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Nein, das meinte ich nicht.
> Es ist nicht laut sondern "lauter"  weil der Lüfter schneller dreht.  Das Netzteil ist für "Gamer" entwickelt worden, primär für den amerikanischen Markt.


 
Genau. Ein "Gamer" Netzteil. 
Jetzt mal ernsthaft. Wer fällt denn auf den Unsinn der Marketinabteilung herein?
Ich meine jetzt außer Amerikaner. 



Monsjo schrieb:


> Bald komm mein P10, ich freu mich sehr.



Pass auf dass du das Lüftungsgitter nicht verbiegst.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Genau. Ein "Gamer" Netzteil.
> Jetzt mal ernsthaft. Wer fällt denn auf den Unsinn der Marketinabteilung herein?
> Ich meine jetzt außer Amerikaner.


 

Also als erstes will ich hier persönlich den Be Quiet Support loben dass die hier immerhin ihr Statement abgeben,entweder man antwortet gar nicht wie Cooler Master oder man sagt dass man es weiterleitet und in Wirklichkeit denkt man sich: Bla bla wenn du nicht zufrieden bist kauf was anders.

Das ist eben nicht der Fall.

@Thres: Ließ mal seine Antwort zwei mal,das Ding sollte nur für den amerikanischen Markt rauskommen,verständlich. Denn die Amis mögen mehrere Rails nicht(was können die eigentlich außer sich voll fressen?) da sie nicht klarkommen. Aber du weißt es natürlich besser ,bist ja länger hier(nein es war keine Ironie,hört sich eben bissel komisch an^^)

@Chris: Ich gehe mal davon aus dass ihr testen wolltet wie wir hier in Deutschland auf Single Rail reagieren,ich finde es in Ordnung dass man den Kunden mit ner (schwachsinnigen)neuen Netzteile Serie etwas neues auffrischen wollte,klar wir mögen das Powerzone nicht,aber ich kenne Be Quiet,die lernen aus ihren Fehlern. In Amerika kann man die Netzteile ohne Probleme anbieten,aber die müssen nicht wirklich nach Deutschland,nein. Hoffe dass diese Kritik von mir und von meinen Forum Freunden auch ernst genommen wird und auch außerhalb dieses Forums erwähnt wird 

MfG


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> @Thres: Ließ mal seine Antwort zwei mal,das Ding sollte nur für den amerikanischen Markt rauskommen,verständlich. Denn die Amis mögen mehrere Rails nicht(was können die eigentlich außer sich voll fressen?) da sie nicht klarkommen. Aber du weißt es natürlich besser ,bist ja länger hier(nein es war keine Ironie,hört sich eben bissel komisch an^^)


 
Ich hab ja nichts dagegen dass Unternehmen Geld verdienen wollen und bei der Herstellung Kosten sparen wollen aber dann sollte das Netzteil auch entsprechend für den Markt platziert werden und nicht als "Weltnetzteil" verkauft werden.
BeQuiet muss in Deutschland nicht noch eine Netzteil Serie anbieten. Lieber sollten sie die bestehenden Produkte verbessern.


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (28. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> @Chris: Ich gehe mal davon aus dass ihr testen wolltet wie wir hier in Deutschland auf Single Rail reagieren,ich finde es in Ordnung dass man den Kunden mit ner (schwachsinnigen)neuen Netzteile Serie etwas neues auffrischen wollte,klar wir mögen das Powerzone nicht,aber ich kenne Be Quiet,die lernen aus ihren Fehlern. In Amerika kann man die Netzteile ohne Probleme anbieten,aber die müssen nicht wirklich nach Deutschland,nein. Hoffe dass diese Kritik von mir und von meinen Forum Freunden auch ernst genommen wird und auch außerhalb dieses Forums erwähnt wird
> 
> MfG


Hey Sonny,

Als Endkunde sieht man die Dinge eben ein wenig anders. Zum Beispiel haben wir Straight Power in den USA gar nicht und bieten ansonsten auch nur eine sehr limitierte Anzahl von Produkten an. Da machen die Dinge dann schon wieder Sinn 

Chris


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Ach so.
Ihr bietet das Straight in den USA gar nicht an aber das Power Zone in Deutschland?


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Zum Glück! Ich hoffe Be Quiet springt nicht auf den Single Rail Zug auf(Corsair,Cooler Master,Cougar etc..) sondern macht sein eigenes Ding im Netzteilbereich(in Deutschland,die Amerikaner jucken niemanden hier^^) auf. Denn wir lieben Multi Rail Netzteile(natürlich muss die Plattform und der Lüfter etc stimmen).

Chris kurz nochmal an dich eine Frage(Thres hats angedeutet): Warum bietet ihr die Powerzone Netzteile in Deutschland an wenn sie für die Amis gedacht waren? 

Gibt es eigentlich vernünftige Multi Rail netzteile in Amerika? Ne oder^^ Und Thres: Naja besser als das Powerzone hier produziert wird und das Straight nicht,dann müsste ich ggf. Fahrrad fahren damit ich Energie für den PC kriege


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (28. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Warum bietet ihr die Powerzone Netzteile in Deutschland an wenn sie für die Amis gedacht waren?


 
Naja, warum nicht? Wir verkaufen sie ja recht gut in Deutschland und Europa, also wird es ja einige geben, die es mögen 

Chris


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Fragen könntest du beantworten indem du die Caps einfach mal entfernst.


Wenn ich Zugang zu 'ner Laststation hätte, würd ich das machen. Und das Netzteil zwei mal durchnudeln. Einmal mit den Caps, einmal ohne den Caps. Und dann schauen, was bei raus kommt...


Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Naja, warum nicht? Wir verkaufen sie ja recht gut in Deutschland und Europa, also wird es ja einige geben, die es mögen


 ...oder schlicht egal ist, weil sie davon keinen Plan haben...
Etwas anzubieten, nur weil mans verkaufen kann, ist da auch nicht das Wahre.

Das erinnert dann an diesen Beitrag...
Sicherheit/Menschenleben vs. 1$ weniger Gewinn....


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (28. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn ich Zugang zu 'ner Laststation hätte, würd ich das machen. Und das Netzteil zwei mal durchnudeln. Einmal mit den Caps, einmal ohne den Caps. Und dann schauen, was bei raus kommt...
> 
> ...oder schlicht egal ist, weil sie davon keinen Plan haben...
> Etwas anzubieten, nur weil mans verkaufen kann, ist da auch nicht das Wahre.
> ...


Der Link ist ja mal völlig sinnfrei und hat nun wirklich gar nichts mit der Sache zu tun.

Ich weiß nicht wie du es siehst, aber egal welche Firma in welchem Segment, alle existieren um Geld zu erwirtschaften. Wenn wir also ein Produkt haben, was verkauft werden kann, warum sollte man das nicht tun? Ist ja nicht so, dass es schlecht ist oder Standards nicht eingehalten werden. Es ist ein gutes Produkt, mit dem wir einfach mal etwas anderes probieren wollten. Ist bei euch nicht gut angekommen, das nehme ich so an und gebe das Feedback weiter. Denke aber nicht, dass wir das nun weiter erörtern müssen.

Chris


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Es ist ein gutes Produkt


 
Was ist daran gut?


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Natürlich ist es nicht verkehrt ein Produkt zu haben, dass sich verkaufen lässt. Das ganze auf Kosten der Sicherheit zu haben, ist aber nicht angebracht. Darauf bezieht sich der Link: man spart an der Sicherheit eines Produktes (in diesem Falle ein Auto, kein Netzteil), was dazu führt, dass es einen Schaden anrichtet, in diesem Falle kann es sogar zum Tode des Nutzers führen.

Und genau das ist das Problem bei Single Rail, insbesondere in dem Bereich wo das Power Zone anfängt, kann es im Fehlerfall schon zu einem Schaden führen, der nicht not tut und vermieden hätte werden können. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob der Schaden ein Folgeschaden eines Schadens ist, wie es hierbei der Fall war (gut, in diesem Falle sinds über 100A, ungesichert, auf +12V).

Und das alles nur, weil ein Doug D. Multi Rail nicht auf die Reihe bekommen hat und sich irgendeinen Blödsinn ausgedacht hat, um Single Rail als besser zu vermarkten...
Und die ganzen Amis auf den Quatsch reingefallen sind...

Um bei Netzteilen zu bleiben, da gab es in den letzten Tagen auch einen interessanten Test zweier 'interessanter' Geräte, im negativen Sinne. hier der Link. Jeweils unter Allgemeines und Technik, ein paar Sätze unter dem Bild vom Innenleben...


----------



## der8auer (28. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Ich verstehe nicht was es hier noch zu diskutieren gibt. Chris hat sich mittlerweile ausführlich zum Produkt und dem Feedback im Thread geäußert. Auch der Link zum Test im Luxx hat mit der eigentlichen Thematik nichts zu tun.

Bitte nur noch sinnvolle Beiträge mit Bezug zum Thema.


----------



## Bärenmarke (30. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Habt ihr eig. in Zukunft auch wieder geplant die P11 Serie wieder bei 450W beginnen zu lassen?

Fand das bei der P7 Serie eig. optimal, man hatte ein richtig geiles Netzteil in einem vernünftigen Wattbereich. 

Ansonsten wäre es gut, wenn ihr wenigstens auf 500W runter gehen würdet.


----------



## Abductee (30. April 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Ich würd mich über ein E9 mit 150-200W freuen.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Zuerst einmal überrascht es mich beim Lesen des Threads, dass sich die Vertretung von BQ hier wirklich zeigt und auch auf die Kommentare der User eingeht. Zum 2. finde ich die Kritik an den PZ-Netzteilen angebracht, verbessen kann man Sachen nämlich immer  . Ich bin zwar kein Netzteil-Guru, aber aus dem was ich bis jetzt lesen konnte, bsp in Stefans SR vs. MR Thread, finde ich doch, das BQ hier eher auf MR setzen sollte, einfach der Sicherheit wegen. Nun gut, BQ möchte Gewinn machen, wesshalb das Netzteil nicht nur bei den komischen 110V-Steckdosen-Ammis angeboten wird, sodern auch in Europa. Jetzt sagen die PC-kundigen PCGHler, wir wollen das nicht, ist ja SR. Tja, was sagen die ganzen Endkunden, die sich damit nicht befassen? Da gibt's warsch. zu größten Teil Fertig-Pc käufer, welche auf die Ganze HW schei*** hauptsache das Teil kostet wenig und taugt zum Office-Betrieb. Dann gibt es die, welche sich PCs selbst zusammen bauen. Diese verbauen dann evtl Netzteile nach Tests aus dem Internet oder Intuition . Hier gibt es am Markt seeeheeeheeeheeer viele andere Netzteile, welche jetzt auch SR sind, vor allem im Low Budget Berreich. Diese Kunden spricht das PZ dann vllt wegen der guten Rezessionen oder ählichen an. Dann gibt es die Leute, die einen schönen PC haben wollen. Alles schön Modular, gut aussehendes NEtzteil, da ist das PZ ja schön vielversprechend. Alles schön toll beschrieben auf der Website von BQ bsp, da springen die Features wie "...leiser 135mm Lüfter...massive 12V Leitung für Overclocking...Vollmodulares bla..." einem PC-Bauer, welcher jetzt nicht so genau weiß was er liest (bezogen auf die massive 12V Schiene), wirklich sehr leicht ins Gesicht. Diese Kunden spricht BQ denke ich damit an. Bis vor 2 Wochen gehörte ich übrigens auch noch zur letzen genannten Gruppe. SR, MR? Keine Ahnung was das ist 
Nun gut jetzt hab ich mir hier im Forum ein wenig Wissen angeeignet und finde MR-Netzteile als sehr angebracht, ebenso wie viele andere PCGHler. Aber wir sind doch die extreme Minderheit, bezogen auf die Netzteilkäufe, denke ich. Wir würden natürlich alle schön Dark Power oder Straight-Power kaufen und auf MR achten. Aber die vielen anderen Endkunden haben doch davon keine Ahnung. Und wenn BQ die damit anspricht, warum nicht. Wir kaufen halt MR .
BQ dafür zu rügen ist find ich unangebracht, denn dann müssten wir auch fast ALLE Netzteilherstller rügen.

Nebenbei darf aufgrund eines kaputten Garantie-Stickers die Garantie nicht verfallen. Laut Gerichtsbeschluss, hab den Link grad nicht da 

Ich hoffe ich konnte damit auf einige Punkte der Vorredner eingehen.

Meine Kritik an BQ, von denen ich übrigens in Zukunft ein P10 oder, je nach dem wann P11 kommt ein solches erwarten werde, ist: Die Kabel. Das geht wesentlich schöner. Durchlässiger Sleeve und bunte Kabel darunter . Sowas wie beim Corsair AX760i ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mein die gesleevten Kabel, nicht die Flachkabel) ist schön Blickdicht (rügt mich wenn nicht, aber die Fotos, welche ich bis jetzt davon gesehen habe sehen sehr nett aus) und neutral schwarz. Ebenso die Kabel darunter. Soviel dazu, das ATX-Kabel bunt sein müssen  (hoffe Thres, ich hab dich damit nicht falsch verstanden). EDIT:  hatte da was überlesen, aber außerhalb des ATX Standarts ist es schöner   

Somit mein etwas langes Statement zu diesem Thema, aber ich finde, man sollte doch immer mehr auf MR setzten, einfach der Sicherheut wegen. Keiner mag, das einem der Pc abraucht, im schlimmsten fall samt Wohnung/Haus.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd mich über ein E9 mit 150-200W freuen.


Wirst wohl wenn dann beim E10 / E11 sehen.


Beim E10 würde ich mir wünschen:
- Durchgehend Teapo Caps (Noch besser Panasonic)
- DC-DC Technik
- Natürlich Multirail beibehalten
- 400 - 650 Watt (Bei der 650 Watt Version 4 PCIe Stromanschlüsse)
- 80+ Gold oder sogar Platin?

Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein


----------



## Monsjo (26. Mai 2014)

Das wird ziemlich sicher nicht kommen, weil es dann keinen Grund mehr gäbe das P10 zu kaufen.


----------



## CoreLHD (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> - Durchgehend Teapo Caps (Noch besser Panasonic)
> - DC-DC Technik
> - Natürlich Multirail beibehalten
> - 400 - 650 Watt (Bei der 650 Watt Version 4 PCIe Stromanschlüsse)
> ...



Wenn es dann noch Vollmodular und mit komplett schwarzen Kabeln käme wäre das wirklich Top. Klar dann müssen sie sich beim P11 schon etwas einfallen lassen.


----------



## Abductee (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Vollmodular ist sinnlos, es würd schon reichen zwei Stränge für die SATA-Laufwerke abnehmbar zu machen.
Um das wäre optisch sogar am schönsten wenn es auf dem Kabelstrang gesteckt wäre.
In einem Tower gibt es genügend Platz um die Kabel unsichtbar unterzubringen und in einem kleinen ITX-Gehäuse sind die modularen Stecker sperriger als ein zusammengelegter Kabelstrang.

Schwarze Kabel würd ich auch besser finden als ein Sleeve was nicht blickdicht ist und 1-2cm vor dem Stecker aufhört.


----------



## -sori- (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Oder so wie Antec. Schön, aber noch in den ATX-Spec.


----------



## ebastler (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Und, vor allem, keine babyblauen 6+2pins mehr 
Diese stören mich ziemlich, während mir die bunten Kabel eig. nichts ausmachen...

Vielleicht treib ich mal nen zweiten Kabelsatz auf und konfektioniere und sleeve mir die PCIe Kabel selbst^^


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Das wird ziemlich sicher nicht kommen, weil es dann keinen Grund mehr gäbe das P10 zu kaufen.


 

klar, wenn man 700w aufwärts braucht.


----------



## Monsjo (27. Mai 2014)

Das E10 wird es auch mit 700W geben.


----------



## ebastler (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Woher weißt du das?^^

Ich tippe auf DC-DC und Gold-Effizienz, sowie teilmodulares CM im E10, das P10 ist ja Platin, oder?


----------



## Monsjo (27. Mai 2014)

Woher ich das nur wissen könnte. 

Ab 850W ist das P10 Platin, aber nur bis zu irgendeinem größerem Modell, dann ist es wieder Gold.


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



> Geplant ist eine Variante mit Kabelmanagement, die in den Wattklassen 800W, 700W, 600W und 500W erhältlich sein wird. Ohne Kabelmanagement wird be quiet! die Straight-Power-10-Netzteile in den Klassen 700W, 600W, 500W und 400W anbieten.


Zitat Be Quiet. Ich bin gespannt was kommt


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Das E10 wird es auch mit 700W geben.


 

Ich rede jetzt von meinen Wünschen... da steht ja auch nur bis 650, würde ich mir wünschen.
Wir werden sehen was BQ da verzapft hat.


----------



## be quiet! Support (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Hallo Zusammen,

Die Powerzone Netzteile sind zunächst einmal für den Europäischen Markt entwickelt worden und nicht für den US Markt. 

Warum haben wir uns beim Powerzone für ein Singlerail-Design entschieden?
Nun, ein solchen Produkt hat in unserem Portfolio gefehlt und wurde von Kunden nachgefragt. Wer unsere Produktrange kennt, der ist darüber informiert, dass wir für hochwattige Systeme (ab 850W) bisher eigentlich „nur“ unsere Dark Power Netzteile angeboten haben. Bei dieser Modellreihe bieten wir den Kunden die Möglichkeit selbst zwischen Multirail- und Singlerail-Betrieb auszuwählen. Der Singlerailmodus hat bei „grenzwertigen“ Hardwarekonfigurationen oder stark übertakteten Systemen unwidersprochen seine Vorteile. Wobei wir in der Vergangenheit und auch in naher Zukunft das Multirail-Design als das sicherere und bessere ansehen. Allerdings muss man anmerken, dass uns in der Praxis noch nie ein Fall bekannt geworden ist, bei dem die beim Singleraildesign fehlende OCP tatsächlich ursächlich für einen Schaden an einem PC war. Dennoch haben uns immer wieder Anfragen nach einem Netzteil im Leistungsbereich eines Dark Power mit Features für Highend Systeme und Übertakter erreicht, welches aber deutlich günstiger im Preis sein sollte. Aus diesem Grunde haben wir die Powerzone Netzteile entwickelt. Hier haben wir uns, nach intensiver Marktforschung, entschieden den Fokus auf 50°C Betriebstemperatur, Lüfternachlaufsteuerung, Lüfteranschlüsse und das Singleraildesign zu legen. 



> Nebenbei darf aufgrund eines kaputten Garantie-Stickers die Garantie  nicht verfallen. Laut Gerichtsbeschluss, hab den Link grad nicht da



Bitte nicht verallgemeinern.

Im Fall von Netzteilen kann die Garantie bei einem gebrochenen Siegel verfallen. Ein Netzteil ist eine geschlossene Komponente. Ich gehe davon aus, dass du eher auf einen versiegelten Komplett-PC abzielst. Da magst du evtl. richtig liegen, da es sich hierbei um System handelt, welches einer gewissen Pflege und Wartung bedarf, um einen dauerhaften und einwandfreien Betrieb zu gewährleisten. Ohne das PC-Gehäuse zu öffnen ist beispielsweise eine Reinigung.

Zudem besteht ja auch noch ein Unterschied zwischen Garantie und Gewährleistung, allerdings möchte ich in diesem Thread nicht weiter darauf eingehen, da dies nicht das Thema dieses Threads ist.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## be quiet! Support (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



> Wenn es dann noch Vollmodular und mit komplett schwarzen Kabeln käme wäre das wirklich Top.



Wir nehmen die Wünsche und Kritik gerne an.   Zu den Kabelfarben. Wir richten uns hier nach Intel und auch anderen sicherheitsrelevanten Anforderungen wonach die Kabel farbig differenziert sein müssen. Dass für einige Kunden rein schwarze Kabel schöner aussehen wissen wir. Wir legen hier aber den Fokus auf einen hohen Leiterquerschnitt und eine niedrigere Fehlerwahrscheinlichkeit.


Gruß


Marco


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Die Powerzone Netzteile sind zunächst einmal für den Europäischen Markt entwickelt worden und nicht für den US Markt.



Das ist ja schlimm. 
Sowas will der deutsche Markt echt haben?  Kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen.
Aber der deutsche Markt will ja auch die komischen schwarzen Flachbandkabel haben die sich nicht vernünftig verlegen lassen.



be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Warum haben wir uns beim Powerzone für ein Singlerail-Design entschieden?
> Nun, ein solchen Produkt hat in unserem Portfolio gefehlt und wurde von Kunden nachgefragt.



Und wieso klärt ihr die Kunden nicht auf dass Single Rail Mist ist und 6 Sone nicht "BeQuiet!" ist?


----------



## be quiet! Support (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Ich rede jetzt von meinen Wünschen... da steht ja auch nur bis 650, würde ich mir wünschen.
> Wir werden sehen was BQ da verzapft hat.



Nun, das E10 wird auf der aktuell stattfindenden Computex2014 vorgestellt. Über weitere Details können wir demnächst gerne in einem separaten Thread kommunizieren.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Captain_Bedal (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Bitte nicht verallgemeinern.
> 
> Im Fall von Netzteilen kann die Garantie bei einem gebrochenen Siegel verfallen. Ein Netzteil ist eine geschlossene Komponente.



Ich habe das jetzt bsp auf Grafikkarten bezogen, wo der Sticker hitzebedingt abgehen kann. Das mit der geschlossenen Komponente stimmt natürlich, aber kann man bsp beim Einbau ungeschickt mit dem Schraubenzieher den Garantiesticker beschädigen. Falls es dann zu einem Garantie/Gewährleistungsfall kommt, würde der Benutzer ja mit dem Ofenrohr ins Gebirge schauen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Nun, das E10 wird auf der aktuell stattfindenden Computex2014 vorgestellt. Über weitere Details können wir demnächst gerne in einem separaten Thread kommunizieren.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Marco


 
Das E10 ist einfach mega.
Ein schönes FSP mit DC DC etc. Alles das was beim e9 gestört hat wurde verbessert. (: freut mir.


----------



## Uziflator (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



> Dennoch haben uns immer wieder Anfragen nach einem Netzteil im Leistungsbereich eines Dark Power mit Features für Highend Systeme und Übertakter erreicht, welches aber deutlich günstiger im Preis sein sollte


Highend System aber nix für NTs ausgeben wollen, Porsche mit Holzreifen


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Highend System aber nix für NTs ausgeben wollen, Porsche mit Holzreifen


 
Ein Netzteil liefert halt keine FSP.
Und anstatt die User aufzuklären will BeQuiet sich an der Unwissenheit der Leute bereichern.


----------



## ebastler (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

FSP und FPS, warum muss das auch so ähnlich klingen^^

Ich kann BeQuiet aber gut verstehen. Es ist weder ihre Aufgabe, noch in ihrer Möglichkeit, die Leute zu belehren.
Sie sind ein Hersteller wie jeder andere, und müssen nunmal Geld verdienen...


----------



## be quiet! Support (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ja schlimm.
> Sowas will der deutsche Markt echt haben?  Kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen.
> Aber der deutsche Markt will ja auch die komischen schwarzen Flachbandkabel haben die sich nicht vernünftig verlegen lassen.
> 
> Und wieso klärt ihr die Kunden nicht auf dass Single Rail Mist ist und 6 Sone nicht "BeQuiet!" ist?



Ich wiederhole: Die Powerzone Netzteile sind zunächst einmal für den Europäischen Markt entwickelt worden...



> Aber  der deutsche Markt will ja auch die komischen schwarzen Flachbandkabel  haben die sich nicht vernünftig verlegen lassen.


Kannst du mir das etwas deutlicher erklären? Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was du meinst.



> Und wieso klärt ihr die Kunden nicht auf dass Single Rail Mist ist und 6 Sone nicht "BeQuiet!" ist?


Dann kläre du uns doch mal in Bezug auf Single Rail auf, wir sind sehr an deiner Erklärung interessiert. 

In Bezug auf deine Sone Angabe würde mich interessieren, wie, wo und unter welchen Bedingungen und mit welchen Geräten du diese Werte gemessen hast.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## be quiet! Support (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Netzteil liefert halt keine FSP.
> Und anstatt die User aufzuklären will BeQuiet sich an der Unwissenheit der Leute bereichern.


 
Du hast doch hier auch die Möglichkeit die User aufzuklären.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## ebastler (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Du hast doch hier auch die Möglichkeit die User aufzuklären.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Marco


 
Ich sehe das auch nicht als eure Aufgabe an. Ihr müsst nunmal das verkaufen, was die Leute wollen, wenn ihr am Markt bestehen wollt.

Ich finde es eh schon echt gut, dass ihr weiterhin primär auf Multirail, gute Bauteile und leise Netzteile setzt, obwohl man der Menge gleich gut lauten Singlerail-Schund andrehen könnte (siehe Corsair und co.).


----------



## m1ch1 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

ich verstehe nicht wiso heir alle so anti single rail sind. Es gibt durchaus situationen , in denen dies von vorteil ist. auch ist ein Singlerail NT (sofern es über entsprechende sicherheitseinstellungen verfügt) nicht gefährlicher wie ein multirail (man kann auch nur mit 18A auf einer schiene einen kabelbrannt entfachen).

Desweitern verstehe ich nicht den hate auf Corsair mit der Zero RPM technologie (oder semipassiv im allgemeinen). ein lüfter bei 200RPM wird jetzt auch nicht gerade eine kühlleistung bringen die extrem ist. Dazu kommt, dass PC hardware im idle immer verbrauchsärmer wird, und unter last verbrauchsstärker.
Ich habe bspw aus einem NT austausch ein RM650W (ja ich weis ETWAS überdimensioniert ) für einen i5 750 und eine 5850 (demnächst wieder 290) und selbst unter last bleibt der lüfter aus, und das NT ist kühler als das alte TX650w.


----------



## -sori- (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Mit 18A Kabelbrand?! DAS will ich sehen!
Der einzige Vorteil wäre bei LN2-OC.
Desweiteren machen schon 100rpm einen gewaltigen Unterschied.
Dein Gerät gehört übrigens zu der Baureihe, bei denen teilweise keine Brücken gelegt wurden und daher keine 5V auf dem Mainboard Stecker anlagen.


----------



## eXquisite (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



> Ich habe bspw aus einem NT austausch ein RM650W (ja ich weis ETWAS überdimensioniert ) für einen i5 750 und eine 5850 (demnächst wieder 290) und selbst unter last bleibt der lüfter aus, und das NT ist kühler als das alte TX650w.



Ja und das NT ist Technisch unter aller Sau! Es kostet 95 Euro und bietet Sekundärseite CapXon Caps, das macht ein 65 Euro teures TPC von Antec ja schon besser, Singelrail ist müll, genauso wie dein RM.
Das CWT schlecht, falsch und kacke fertigt ist ja wohl bekannt, aber so eine Lötqualität abzuliefern ist UNTER ALLER SAU! http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/RM650/images/in_main_pcb.jp



> Mit 18A Kabelbrand?! DAS will ich sehen!


Corsair kann das! Normale Kabel: http://www.technic3d.com/article/pics/1437/Fractal_Design_Tesla_R2_500W_Netzteil_Test_016.jpg Corsair Kabel: http://www.technic3d.com/article/pics/1630/corsair_cs550m_Netzteil_020.jpg
Kein Wunder das die Dinger schmooren wie Butter!

Threshold hat schon recht mit dem was er sagt, in vielen Fällen greift der Kurzschlussschutz nicht, z.B. wenn man bei eurem älteren L7 die beiden letzten Molex kurzschließt, ist aber auch nicht schlimm wie ich finde, da man sowas garnicht perfekt anpassen kann, da der Wiederstand ja 0 ist, das habt ihr schon echt ganz gut hinbekommen (habe mein L7 auf Herz und Niere geprüft  ), wenn sowas aber bei einer 12 Volt GTX Titan unter Vollast passiert, dann kann einem die OCP schon gerne mal den Arsch retten und das ist bei Multirail nicht der Fall.

Gruß


----------



## m1ch1 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

@sori: du kannst auch mit 1A und entsprechend umgebungsvariablen einen kabelbrand verursachen. alles eine frage des kabels. und iwo muss ja dein kurzschluss entstehen. denke schon dass die NT-kabel kein problem machen sofern alles inerhalb der ATX spezifikationen bleibt.

und welchen unterschied machen die 100rpm? ist das NT kühler blos weil sich der lüfter mit 100rpm dreht? wohl eher nicht!

auch hab ich mein NT nie als gut oder herausragen beschrieben, sondern sollte lediglich verdeutlichen dass die Zero RPM technick durchaus von mir in augenschein genommen wurde.


@eXquisite: "singelrail ist müll" wiso? weil es dir nicht passt? weil du meinst es gibt was besseres? schön ist aber deine meinung. Singlerail ist für 90% der nutzer mehr als ausreichend. 
und selbst wenn die lötquallität nicht optimal ist, was ändert es? da haben fertigungstoleranzen ncoh mehr einfluss auf die qualität der bautiele, und damit das verhalten des gerätes als die lötqualität (der unterschied ist zT nur mit hochleistungsmessgeräten unterschiedbar). ist genauso als wenn einer seinen VW hochlobt, weil dort die Zahnräder im getriebe entgratet sind.

Und so ein kleiner hinweis: die dicke eines drahtes hat nicht direkt etwas damit zu tun wie viel er an Ampere verkraften kann! da spielt die qualität des kupfers und die der isolierung auch eine gewichtige rolle.


----------



## eXquisite (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



> Singlerail ist für 90% der nutzer mehr als ausreichend.


Es ist genau andersherum, was meinst du warum ich ein Singelrail Netzteil besitze, weil im High End Bereich Multirail Netzteile total hinterher hinken, als Beispiel: BQ bzw. Fortron Source hat kein P10 ohne CapXon Feststoffkondensatoren und Enermax lässt auch von CWT fertigen.


> "singelrail ist müll" wiso? weil es dir nicht passt?


Leute die keine Ahnung von Rechner haben sollten diesem Risiko nicht ausgesetzt sein, denn eine Kurzschlussprotection verhindert noch lange keinen Kurzschluss, denn der Wiederstand sackt so schnell auf 0 ab, und andere Bauteile halten gegen, warum? Achja, alle hängen an der selben Rail! Hier kann einem die OCP den Arsch retten, aber nein? Ach ja, die Greift ja erst bei 650 Watt und da hastt du garantiert einen Kabelbrand!


> und selbst wenn die lötquallität nicht optimal ist, was ändert es?


Das die Kabelenden so schlecht gekürzt sind bei dem Exemplar aus dem Test, das ich Angst habe, das beim Transport die Kabelenden aneinander kommen und du einen internen Kurzschluss hast.


> da haben fertigungstoleranzen ncoh mehr einfluss auf die qualität der bautiele, und damit das verhalten des gerätes als die lötqualität


Nein, wie lange Kondensatoren leben ist größtentteils vom Glück abhängig, sofern es die gleiche Modellreihe ist, kann man trotzdem nur ungefaähre Aussagen treffen, ist korrekt, anders ist es aber wenn sie abfallen, weil nicht fest gelötet wurde, bzw. zu heiß siehe rechts oben auf dem Bild.


> der unterschied ist zT nur mit hochleistungsmessgeräten unterschiedbar


Genau, es geht aber auch garnicht um die Mehrleistung!


> Und so ein kleiner hinweis: die dicke eines drahtes hat nicht direkt etwas damit zu tun wie viel er an Ampere verkraften kann! da spielt die qualität des kupfers und die der isolierung auch eine gewichtige rolle.


Richtig, trotzdem gilt die Faustregel, dicker ist besser und bei deiner Corsair Isolierung, welche im Falle eines schmelzens 100% einen Kurzschluss verursacht, da die Kabel direkt aneinander liegen ist da wirklich nicht die beste.



> und welchen unterschied machen die 100rpm? ist das NT kühler blos weil sich der lüfter mit 100rpm dreht? wohl eher nicht!


Falsch, das NT ist EXTREM kühler, da es keinen Luftstau gibt, zudem ist der Zero RPM Mode von der Last und nicht von der Temperatur abhängig, im Corsair Handbuch steht sogar das dieser nicht für 24/7 Betrieb verwendet werden sollte.


B2T

Wo wir hier gerade im BQ Thread sind, würdet ihr für mich ein P11 ohne CapXon Backup Feststoffkondensatoren bauen mit 1KW? Ich würde gleich 2 kaufen, versprochen!
Am besten noch das Ding auf 80+ Titan Prügeln und die SEC Eingangsfilterung rausschmeißen, dann hättet ihr das beste Netzteil auf dem Markt 

Gruß


----------



## -sori- (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

CapXon Feststoffkondensatoren sind doch völlig unbedenklich, oder? Die Elektrolytkondensatoren wären problematisch.


----------



## eXquisite (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



> CapXon Feststoffkondensatoren sind doch völlig unbedenklich, oder? Die Elektrolytkondensatoren wären problematisch.


Unbedenklich ja, völlig wage ich persönlich zu bezweifeln, klar werden sie nur als Backup genutzt, aber ich sehe es dennoch nicht ein über 120 Euro für ein Netzteil zu bezahlen, welches CapXon besitzt, das Antec TPC  hat auch keine billig Caps mehr, 80+ Gold und auch DCtoDC und das für 75 Euro, klar ist das BeQuiet bzw. Fortron Source generell besser, aber bei sowas sieht man wo gespaart wird und das muss echt nicht sein.

Gruß


----------



## -sori- (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Ist es nicht eigentlich besser, einen schlechten bzw. Eigentlich unbedenklichen Cap als Backup zu haben als gar keinen?


----------



## ebastler (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Wie immmer alle von Kondensatoren reden, ohne je ein Datenblatt gelesen oder Kondensatoren selbst getestet zu haben...^^


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Netter Avatar @Ebastler  Er hat echt ähnlichkeit mit wolverine.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



m1ch1 schrieb:


> Desweitern verstehe ich nicht den hate auf Corsair mit der Zero RPM technologie (oder semipassiv im allgemeinen). ein lüfter bei 200RPM wird jetzt auch nicht gerade eine kühlleistung bringen die extrem ist. Dazu kommt, dass PC hardware im idle immer verbrauchsärmer wird, und unter last verbrauchsstärker.
> Ich habe bspw aus einem NT austausch ein RM650W (ja ich weis ETWAS überdimensioniert ) für einen i5 750 und eine 5850 (demnächst wieder 290) und selbst unter last bleibt der lüfter aus, und das NT ist kühler als das alte TX650w.


 

Ich antworte einfach mal mit einem Zitat 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, so groß ist das nicht. Du überschätzt die Wirkung eines Luftstromes, wenn schon einer da ist.
> Kurz:  Der Unterschied zwischen keiner Bewegung und ein wenig Bewegung ist  gewaltig. Der Unterschied zwischen Luftstrom X und X mal 2 ist dabei  nicht so groß wie 0 mal X zu X.
> 
> Kurz: kein Luftstrom zu bisserl  Luftstrom bringt sehr viel. Den Luftstrom zu erhöhen hingegen bringt  nicht so viel wie man denkt/meint. Der doppelte Luftstrom senkt die  Temperaturen nicht um das doppelte sondern weit weniger als das...
> Natürlich  abhängig von der vorhandenen Oberfläche. Und da ists bei Netzteilen so,  dass man bestimmte Punkte gezielt kühlen muss. Nicht das gesamte  Netzteil...


----------



## eXquisite (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



> Wie immmer alle von Kondensatoren reden, ohne je ein Datenblatt gelesen oder Kondensatoren selbst getestet zu haben...^^


Uhh, das ging jetzt aber in die falsche Richtung los  ich bin einer der sogar die Datenblätter der Eingansfilterungs Y2 Kondensatoren seines alten Pure Power L7 kennt.
Habe mich lange Zeit mit Audio beschäftigt und da muss man sowas wissen!  Insbesondere Eingangsfilterungen.

Zudem werkel ich gerade an einem Review und da muss man sich sowas nunmal durchlesen 

Gruß


----------



## ebastler (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Oh, dann nehm ichs zurück, tut mir Leid.
Allgemein lass ichs aber nach wie vor stehen^^

Trotzdem sehe ich es mit den Kondensatoren nicht so eng, bei Netzteilen, wie manche hier...
So, wie ich das verstanden hab, sind die nicht am nächsten an der Gleichrichtung, oder?

Dazu kommt, dass selbst mittelmäßige Feststoffkondensatoren eine höhere (reelle) Lebenserwartung (vor allem, wenn es heiß wird) haben sollten, als gute normale Elkos.


----------



## eXquisite (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



> So, wie ich das verstanden hab, sind die nicht am nächsten an der Gleichrichtung, oder?


Die CapXons beim Dark Power Pro? Weit entfernt, die sitzen nur am Rand als Backup, die Kondensatoren vor den Drosseln sind (hau mich wenn ich falsch liege) Panasonics.



> Dazu kommt, dass selbst mittelmäßige Feststoffkondensatoren eine höhere (reelle) Lebenserwartung (vor allem, wenn es heiß wird) haben sollten, als gute normale Elkos.


Stimmt, CapXon muss aber trotzdem nicht sein, denn es sind maximal ein paar Cent und andere Netzteile machen das gut vor, wie zum Beispiel mein Superflower oder das Antec HCP-P.

Wir sind hier ja immer noch im Support Thread oder? 

BQ, ich habe hier 2 Netzteile offen von euch liegen, bei dem neueren verwendet ihr ca. die 3 Fache Menge an Heißkleber, da ist ja wirklich nichts verschont geblieben


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Wundert mich das hier kein Mod was sagt  wozu eig. Kleber? Ist doch alles verlötet?


----------



## _chiller_ (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Kleber benutzt man um Komponenten zu fixieren, damit diese beim Transport oder bei Bewegung nicht aneinander stoßen. Es gibt Hersteller die damit sparen, andere verbrauchen gleich eine große Tube pro Netzteil, so gesehen beim Corsair AX1500i:
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules/NDReviews/images/CorsairAX1500i/DSC_5862.jpg
Da wackelt nix mehr


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Sehe kein Bild. :S


----------



## _chiller_ (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Dann hier, fünftes Bild


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Krass.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Kannst du mir das etwas deutlicher erklären? Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was du meinst.


Click meine Signatur an, das Silentmaxx Teil. 

Und ja, diese Flachbandkabel sind zum brechen, aufgrund des hohen Viagra Anteiles. Und ja, ich hab 2 verschiede Hersteller: Seasonic und Super Flower.
Wobei man blöderweise sagen muss, dass die besten Kabel zum verlegen gerade bei einem E5 dabei waren...

Zu den Schwarzen Kabeln:
Sag der Technik mal, sie sollen sich die neuen Antec Geräte anschauen. Zum Beispiel das True Power Classic. Oder die High Current Platinum.
Die bekommen den Spagat zwischen Intel Vorgabe und schwarzen Kabeln hin...
DIe Kabel sind überwiegend schwarz, mit einem farbigen Streifen. IMO der beste Kompromiss zwischen den Wünschen der User und der ATX Spezifikation.


be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Dann kläre du uns doch mal in Bezug auf Single Rail auf, wir sind sehr an deiner Erklärung interessiert.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ulti-rail-ist-das-vorteile-und-nachteile.html

Die FOlge von (sehr starken) SIngle Rail Netzteilen in der PRaxis, wenn ein schwerwiegender Fehler auftritt:
Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail

Dazu Berichte von Herstellervertretern über Userfehler, die zu schweren Schäden führten. Da schmeiß ich mal P7 Kabel und P8 in den Raum. Wenn das SIngle Rail gewesen wäre, hättet ihr sehr viel Freude gehabt. Da das nicht der Fall ist, sind die Platten beim User meist heile geblieben.

Und hier bestätigt ein Cooler Master Mitarbeiter, dass das oben dokumentierte hin und wieder vorkommt:
jonnyGURU Forums - View Single Post - PCGH will deduct points for single +12V rail PSUs. Thoughts?

Dazu noch verschmorte PCIe Anschlüsse (8pin Buchsen mit 2 PCIe Steckern, z.B. von Seasonic gemacht)...

Sollte reichen, oder?


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



m1ch1 schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht wiso heir alle so anti single rail sind.


Weil es im Falle eines schwerwiegenden Defektes einer Grafikkarte und/oder eines Mainboardes zu mittelprächtigen Bränden kommen wird. Nicht kann. WIRD.
Dazu muss 'nur' ein schleichender Kurzschluss auf dem Bauteil verursacht werden und schon gibt es eine sehr unschöne Angelegenheit, 


m1ch1 schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus situationen , in denen dies von vorteil ist. auch ist ein Singlerail NT (sofern es über entsprechende sicherheitseinstellungen verfügt) nicht gefährlicher wie ein multirail (man kann auch nur mit 18A auf einer schiene einen kabelbrannt entfachen).


Korrekt, bis etwa 350W, eventuell sogar noch 400W ist ein Single Rail Netzteil durchaus die bessere Wahl, da eine Aufteilung der 25A in 11 und 14A nicht so wirklich toll ist. Da sind die 25A gesamt, die man bei einem 300W Netzteil hat, noch nciht so tragisch. Bei einem 350W hätte man dann etwa 30A gesamt, 33 1/3 bei 400W. Das kann man durchaus als gerade eben so noch Akzeptabel bezeichnen.

Bei einem 1000W oder 1500W Netzteil ist SIngle Rail aber eine furchtbar schlechte Idee, da die Ströme einfach zu groß werden, um halbwegs vernünftig abgesichert zu sein...



m1ch1 schrieb:


> Desweitern verstehe ich nicht den hate auf Corsair mit der Zero RPM technologie (oder semipassiv im allgemeinen). ein lüfter bei 200RPM wird jetzt auch nicht gerade eine kühlleistung bringen die extrem ist. Dazu kommt, dass PC hardware im idle immer verbrauchsärmer wird, und unter last verbrauchsstärker.
> Ich habe bspw aus einem NT austausch ein RM650W (ja ich weis ETWAS überdimensioniert ) für einen i5 750 und eine 5850 (demnächst wieder 290) und selbst unter last bleibt der lüfter aus, und das NT ist kühler als das alte TX650w.


1. Das liegt daran, dass sie bei 'Standarddesigns' den Lüfter anhalten. Und nicht Designs nehmen, bei denen von Anfang an ein komplett lüfterloses Modell vorgesehen ist.
2. Es auch schon bei den RM750 und 850W Probleme mit dieser Betriebsart gab. Dort schaltete das Gerät ab, bevor der Lüfter anfing zu drehen.
3. steigen die Temperaturen dramatisch an, wenn man den Lüfter abstellt. Das wiederum veringert die zu erwartende Lebensdauer der Komponenten. Die verbauten Kondensatoren haben allgemein einen eher schlechteren Ruf...

Du darfst halt auch den Unterschied zwischen keinen Luftstrom und einem forcierten Luftstrom vergessen. Der ist weit größer als du glaubst. Bei 200rpm könnens durchaus 20-30K sein. Also eine 4 bis 8 fache Lebensdauer gegenüber dem Semi Fanless Gerät...

Aber gut, warten wir noch ab, was die Zeit zu diesen Geräten sagen wird. Vermuten würde ich aber eher nichts gutes


----------



## m1ch1 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Weil es im Falle eines schwerwiegenden Defektes einer Grafikkarte und/oder eines Mainboardes zu mittelprächtigen Bränden kommen wird. Nicht kann. WIRD.


Deine einstellugn ist, wie hier allgemein hier im forum , extrem negativ gegenüber singlerail. Bei dem von dir gennatne fall wäre es theoretisch auch denkbar, dass der "kurzschlussverursacher" schon bei 20A entflammt, und dann ist dieser auch bei einem Multirail system am brennen.

Ebenfalls bei den semipassiven systemen allgemin zu haten, weil es schlecht implementiert wurde halte ich auch nicht für den richtigen weg. wie gesagt, gefühlt bleibt das RM (gehäusewand) kühler als das TX. liegt evtl aber auch daran, dass bei mir die lüfteröffnung nach oben zeigt, und somit die warme luft schön rausziehen kann, und somit kaum/keine hotspots entstehen können.


Und auch bei über 1000W kann Singlerail (aus meiner sicht) vorteile haben,_* sofern es ordenltich abgesichert ist.

*_So hat die Ai serie von corsair (ich glaub zumidnest dass es die war, kann aber auch eine andere gewesen sein) ein singlerail design, sichert aber jeden anschluss eigens ab. 
Dies ist mMn als die optimale lösugn anzusehen, da dadurch das Kabelbrandrisiko minimal ist, auf der anderenseite aber eben auch nicht zusätzliche potentialunterschiede entstehen können, wodurch der strom evtl "in die falsche richtung" fließen könnte.


Alles in allem halte ich für meinen teil das risiko eines Singelrail NTs durchaus als tragbar, da eben davor schon etwas gravierend falsch laufen muss, um überhaupt in die eventualität eines kabelbrandes kommen zu können. 

Werde auf jedenfall berichten, fals die zeit meint meit RM vorzeitig in den ruhestand schicken zu müssen


----------



## -sori- (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Wie bitte kann man jeden Anschluss einzeln absichern trotz Single Rail?


----------



## m1ch1 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

weil ein stommesser in riehe geschaltet ist? 

im hausnetzt funktionieren die sicherungen ja auch für jeden stromkreis einzeln, und nicht nur die 3 phasensicherungen.


----------



## Teutonnen (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



-sori- schrieb:


> Wie bitte kann man jeden Anschluss einzeln absichern trotz Single Rail?


 
Gar nicht, dann wär's kein Single Rail mehr.


----------



## m1ch1 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Corsair AX1500i mit 80PLUS Titanium im Test

 "Ebenso lässt sich für jeden der 12V-Anschlüsse eine eigene OCP  (Schutzschaltung gegen Überstrom) definieren. Insgesamt also ein  beeindruckendes Paket, was Corsair hier geschnürt hat." hardwareluxx.de s1 3absatz.


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Das ist dann aber kein Singlerail, sondern ein Multirail...


----------



## Monsjo (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Und Hardwareluxx macht gute Netzteiltests?


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



m1ch1 schrieb:


> wie gesagt, gefühlt bleibt das RM (gehäusewand) kühler als das TX. liegt evtl aber auch daran, dass bei mir die lüfteröffnung nach oben zeigt, und somit die warme luft schön rausziehen kann, und somit kaum/keine hotspots entstehen können.


Du vergisst aber einen nicht unwichtigen Punkt:
Die Wärmeisolation, die hier vorhanden ist. Dass sich ein NT wärmer anfühlt, kann schlicht daran liegen, dass die Kühler mehr Oberfläche haben und somit die Luft im Gehäuse deutlich mehr aufheizen. Schau dir mal Tests zum RM an un ddas Layout. Und jetzt zum alten TX (welches übrigens?!) 
Dann siehst auch den Unterschiede...



m1ch1 schrieb:


> Und auch bei über 1000W kann Singlerail (aus meiner sicht) vorteile haben,_* sofern es ordenltich abgesichert ist.*_


EIn 1000W Single Rail Netzteil muss mindestens 83A gesamt liefern können, die auch über jedes beliebiges Kabel abrufbar sind...

Wenn es das nicht kann und abschaltet, bevor die 83A erreicht sind (wahrscheinlich eher sogar ~100A), dann ist es schlicht kein Single Rail...




m1ch1 schrieb:


> So hat die Ai serie von corsair (ich glaub zumidnest dass es die war, kann aber auch eine andere gewesen sein) ein singlerail design, sichert aber jeden anschluss eigens ab.


Nein, deine Aussage ist ein Widerspruch in sich.

Ein Single Rail Design kann nicht jeden Anschluss einzeln absichern. Wenn das der Fall ist, ist es schlicht Multi Rail.
Genau DAS ist eben der Unterschied bzw der Punkt. Bei einem Single Rail hast du eine starke +12V Leitung, die die gesamte Leistung über jeden beliebigen Anschluss abliefern kann.

Bei Multi Rail teilst du diese Leitung aber durch die Messung des Stroms an mehreren Punkten auf. Dass ein Single Rail Netzteil also jeden Anschluss einzeln absichert, geht daher schlicht nicht. Das ist einfach unmöglich.
Wenn es das tut, ist es Multi Rail...




m1ch1 schrieb:


> Dies ist mMn als die optimale lösugn anzusehen, da dadurch das Kabelbrandrisiko minimal ist, auf der anderenseite aber eben auch nicht zusätzliche potentialunterschiede entstehen können, wodurch der strom evtl "in die falsche richtung" fließen könnte.


Korrekt, nur ists eben kein Single Rail mehr 



m1ch1 schrieb:


> Alles in allem halte ich für meinen teil das risiko eines Singelrail NTs durchaus als tragbar, da eben davor schon etwas gravierend falsch laufen muss, um überhaupt in die eventualität eines kabelbrandes kommen zu können.


Nein, ist es nicht.

Das ist vergleichbar wie einem Unternehmen zu sagen, dass man ein Backup nicht benötige, weil ja eine Festplatte eh nie ausfallen würde...


----------



## m1ch1 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe: 
Multirail= 2 oder mehrere _*eigenständige*_ 12V schienen.
Singlerail=1 12V schiene

Und wiso sollte bei singelrail keine absicherung der einzelnen stekcer/kabel (was bei weitem besser wäre) funktionieren? 
Im prinzip ist es ja wie beim Hausnetz: 
eine Phase(beim NT die schiene) wird in mehrere stomkreise überführt, die alle mit einer eigenen sicherung versehen sind. selbes prinzip wäre auch bei NT möglich.


Und zu meinem NT; hab mir bilder des innenlebens angesehen. und das Corsair TX650w hat deutlich weniger kühlkörper oberfläche. 

Zum thema sicherheit: Da hinkt dein Vergleich etwas. 
1. ist ein festplatten crash warscheinlicher als ein kurzschluss im PC (hab selbst in 16jahren PC immerhin schon eine defekte HDD erlebt, aber noch keinen kurzen)
2. muss selbst ein kurzer noch nicht zu einem kabelbrand der NT-kabel führen, bzw würden auch die 25A eines Multirail NTs evtl reichen für einen brand.
Den es kommt darauf an, was wie einen kurzen hervorruft.
So kann es zb sein dass 2pins durch etwas überbrückt wird, dies kann isch aber auch schon bei 10A entflammen

Vondaher halte ich es wie gesagt für etwas übertrieben singelrail NTs als tickende bomben zu handhaben.(va weil jahrzehntelang höhere risiken mit gravierenderen auswirkungen geduldet werden/wurden)


----------



## ebastler (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Da hast du was falsch verstanden^^
Ein Multirail-Netzteil hat nur einen Transformator und eine Wicklung, gefolgt von einer Gleichrichtung für die 12V.
Nur sind mehrere Ausgänge zu Gruppen zusammengefasst, und jede dieser Gruppen hat ihre eigene Strommessung mit OCP.
Lötest du alle Ausgänge parallel, entfernst also die getrennten Strommessungen, dann hast du n Singlerail.

Gibst du bei nem Singlerail jedem Ausgang ne eigene Strommessung mit OCP, hast du n Multirail.


----------



## iGameKudan (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Manche übertreiben es auch..... Das Netzteil aus diesem Thread (der immer als Beispiel herangezogen wird):

Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail

Hatte 1600W... Und wenn das NT schon "Ultra X4 1600W" heißt.... 

Die PCGH hatte da doch mal den Test gemacht... Ein Corsair AX1200W-Netzteil, ein billiges LC-Power-Netzteil und dann ein AX760W... Abgeschaltet haben nur die letzten beiden. Wohlgemerkt, das AX760 läuft auch mit SingleRail.
Solange man jetzt nicht gerade die kW-Boliden verwendet ist SingleRail aus meiner Sicht nichte gefährlich. Wobei MultiRail theoretisch nochmal ne Spur sicherer ist...


----------



## m1ch1 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

@ebastler: hab aber schon in mehreren reviews so sprüche gelesen, das es sich um physikalsich getrennte schienen handeln würde. (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...r-38-euro-kann-das-gut-gehen.html#post6479553 hier wird zb geschrieben: "[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]Statt den vier versprochenen  12V Rails stellt die Platine nur zwei zur Verfügung! Viel schlimmer  wird es allerdings noch, wenn man sich einmal die Unterseite der Platine  anschaut. Dort wurden einfach sämtliche 12V-Kabel zusammen gelötet.") deswegen ging ich davon aus dass Multirail systeme eben mehr unterschiede haben als "nur" mehr sicherungen. den ansonsten wäre ja ein unterschied an der platine egal, da eben noch bis zu den anschlüßen eine absicherung( und damit Multirail "technick") zum iensatz kommen könnte. 
[/FONT]


----------



## eXquisite (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



> Und wiso sollte bei singelrail keine absicherung der einzelnen stekcer/kabel (was bei weitem besser wäre) funktionieren?



Wenn du abgesicherte Anschlüsse hast, dann ist es Multirail, du MUSST die Anschlüsse trennen um sie zu Sichern es ist anders Physikalisch garnicht möglich.

Das AXi KÖNNTE man vernünftig Konfigurieren und auch vernünftig als Kompromiss nutzen, hätte Corsair die Software nicht verbockt welche einfach nur dünschiss ist.

Multirail bedeutet, das die Schienen hinter dem Transformator getrennt werden, um die Gesamt Trafo Leistung auf einzelne Anschlüsse aufzuteilen und diese in kleinen Gruppen auf Schienen abzusichern.

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



m1ch1 schrieb:


> Und wiso sollte bei singelrail keine absicherung der einzelnen stekcer/kabel (was bei weitem besser wäre) funktionieren?


Weils dan 'nen Multi Rail wäre, ganz einfach.



m1ch1 schrieb:


> Im prinzip ist es ja wie beim Hausnetz:
> eine Phase(beim NT die schiene) wird in mehrere stomkreise überführt, die alle mit einer eigenen sicherung versehen sind. selbes prinzip wäre auch bei NT möglich.


Richtig und das nennt man dann Multi Rail.

Single Rail wäre, wenn du die ganzen Sicherungen ausbauen würdest und mit der Anschlussleistung direkt auf die Steckdosen gehen würdest.
Ist natürlich verboten durch die VDE, deswegen macht das keiner bzw darf keiner machen...



m1ch1 schrieb:


> Und zu meinem NT; hab mir bilder des innenlebens angesehen. und das Corsair TX650w hat deutlich weniger kühlkörper oberfläche.


...was nicht gerade ein Vorteil/Pluspunkt ist sondern Nachteil...
Denn weniger Kühlfläche = höhere Temperatur und/oder höherer nötiger Luftstrom...



m1ch1 schrieb:


> Zum thema sicherheit: Da hinkt dein Vergleich etwas.
> 1. ist ein festplatten crash warscheinlicher als ein kurzschluss im PC (hab selbst in 16jahren PC immerhin schon eine defekte HDD erlebt, aber noch keinen kurzen)
> 2. muss selbst ein kurzer noch nicht zu einem kabelbrand der NT-kabel führen, bzw würden auch die 25A eines Multirail NTs evtl reichen für einen brand.
> Den es kommt darauf an, was wie einen kurzen hervorruft.
> So kann es zb sein dass 2pins durch etwas überbrückt wird, dies kann isch aber auch schon bei 10A entflammen


1. NUr weil etwas Wahrscheinlich ist oder nicht, heißt es nicht, dass man diesen Zustand außer Acht lassen sollte. Das sollte man nämlich niemals tun.
2. und wie wahrscheinlich ist ein Brand bei 25A? Und wie Wahrscheinlich ist ein Brand bei 100A? Got the point?

Natürlich gibt es keine 100%ige Sicherheit, aber hohe Ströme a la 70A aufwärts sind schon nicht ganz ohne. Schau dir doch mal an, was du eigentlich für Kabelquerschnitte für diese Leistung haben müsstest...



m1ch1 schrieb:


> Vondaher halte ich es wie gesagt für etwas übertrieben singelrail NTs als tickende bomben zu handhaben.(va weil jahrzehntelang höhere risiken mit gravierenderen auswirkungen geduldet werden/wurden)


Nun und was machst du, wenn du ausversehen mal ein Bauteil kurzschließt??

Bei einem guten, schwachen Multi Rail Gerät kannst du Glück haben und das Teil könnts überstehen. Je höher der Strom aber, desto höher der Schaden...


----------



## be quiet! Support (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Hallo Zusammen,

gerne möchte ich noch abschließend eine kleine Ergänzung hinzufügen.

Auch bei einem Kurzschluss an einer Komponente tritt nicht automatisch gleich ein größeres Problem auf, da hier auch noch die SCP greift.  Wie gesagt favorisieren wir von be quiet! die Multirail-Technik und haben uns bei Powerzone bewusst auf Kundenwunsch für Singlerail entschieden. Die Kunden die sich bewusst für dieses Netzteil entscheiden bekommen ein hoch qualitatives Netzteil in bewährter be quiet! Qualität.


Gruß


Marco


----------



## -sori- (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*

Diese darf aber bei 1000W noch nicht greifen, obwohl es ja schon bei 60A anfängt zu schmelzen...


----------



## eXquisite (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kritik an "Powerzone" Netzteile- Nur für die Amis gedacht?*



> Diese darf aber bei 1000W noch nicht greifen, obwohl es ja schon bei 60A anfängt zu schmelzen...


SCP ist keine OCP.

Du verwechselst hier was.

Aber was ist wenn 4 Grafikkarten dranhängen? Wie soll das Netzteil sinkenden Wiederstand und Wiederstand 0 auseinanderhalten? Die Dinger greifen doch so gut wie nie.

Gruß


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. Juli 2014)

Mensch Leute. Denkt doch mal nach. BQ! wie schon oben steht hat die PowerZone für die Amis entwickelt den die sind nun mal Amis. BQ! muss auch irgendwie Kohle verdienen denn viele verbauen eben minderwertige Netzteile *hust* MS-Tech *hust* und da kauft sich keiner ein E9/SP7/P10.


Edit: Sorry habe nicht gesehen dass das Thema so alt ist


----------

